# New Remington



## Timberhauler (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire_rifles/model_798.asp

I've been cruising different web-sites trying to make up my mind as to which rifle I should buy for my daughter,and I came across this on Remington's web-site.It's a handsome peice,and I've always been a fan of the Mauser type action.I won't be able to have one anytime soon,but I'm definately puttin' it on the wish list.


----------



## KMB (Sep 26, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> I won't be able to have one anytime soon,but I'm definately puttin' it on the wish list.



+1 on the stainless, laminate stock version...very nice!  

Kevin


----------



## Madsaw (Sep 26, 2007)

KMB said:


> +1 on the stainless, laminate stock version...very nice!
> 
> Kevin



+2 on that
I really like the looks and the idea of them using the 98 action. 
Bob


----------



## joesawer (Sep 26, 2007)

If that has a model 700 trigger and lock time, it is pretty much the ideal bolt action.

+1 on the stainless and laminate.


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 26, 2007)

joesawer said:


> If that has a model 700 trigger and lock time, it is pretty much the ideal bolt action.
> 
> +1 on the stainless and laminate.



The trigger looks a little different,but it's hard to tell by the picture.There is a guy who works with my wife that does a little custom gunsmithing on the side,and he's done the triggers on all six of my M700's,and they are all perfect,right around 2.5 pounds.


----------

